# Get my black lab pup today-Help name him



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

What should I name him?

Thinking about Dutch after Reagan.
Maybe Zeus cause he's gonna be a God at retreiving.
Maybe JJ cause he's gonna be under contol and cool under pressure like Jerrod Johnson.
Maybe Fuente like a fine cigar.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Jake


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

anything but drake, beretta, remington, ruger, etc. those names are getting played out. i like turbo


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Sir chews-every-thing-in-the-house


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe Hoss?


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

digger


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I would go opposite to what is expected*

Call it "******"


----------



## Bassaholic (Apr 20, 2009)

Radar


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Bud as in Bud Lite after the hunt.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Elvis?????


----------



## Gulfcoast23 (Aug 20, 2005)

*TROUBLE *is always an appropriate name until they are 3. Been down that road 3 times and currently dealing with it.


----------



## seeing reds (May 17, 2005)

*Dog Name*

BAMA


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I named mine Pete but my wifes cousins BLM is 'Jig' they call him 'Shaft' too


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

duke


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

chief


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

"Sarge"


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

blackenstein


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

maverick, diesel, turbo, cash, coach
thats all i got for now


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Aggie !


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

redduck said:


> duke


Def original


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Black Jack ''21''


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ok i thought of one more...deuce


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

DAWG,


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Gus or Jefe


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

DAMMITT
I say that a lot. Dammitt dog!!


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

*Dog name*

HAGEN


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

D.O.G or Tyson since it will be chewing on everything.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Nitro


----------



## simprk (Aug 12, 2009)

Phideaux (Fido)


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

Boomer!!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

"Snake" Snake Eyes Double or Nothin..


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*dog names*

Amigo, Lefty, Capone, or Gumbo anyone one of these would work!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Name him "Gomer"


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Good Luck*

How about 'Hunter' or 'Cha-Ching'? The cha-ching will be for all the money you spend for the stuff he chews up, tears up, digs up, eats up, etc.
Finally got mine past that stage. Here's the final tally. 
2 kids bike seats = $30.00
Ate hole through my shed from one side to the other-new shed= $3500
Replaced AC wiring twice= $150 
Tore my fence down on one side breaking all slats= $900
10 water hoses= $200
Broke water faucet next to house= $75
Four screens on back porch= $160
$5000 dollars worth of pure black trouble. Sleeps in the kitchen on cold nights and it treated like royalty by my kids.


----------



## silent speck (Oct 6, 2008)

X2 on Boomer!


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

I like levi for Levi Garrett


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

*BLITZ* (bl







ts) _n._ *1. **a. *A blitzkrieg.
*b. *A heavy aerial bombardment. AND that just what most of them are until they grow up............

ACE as in black as the ace of spades

COUG as a black panther(mountain lion)


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

How about

CMERE


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Black lab = water dog.....Name him HYDRO.....If he is a spazzed out lab like mine call him Nitro....


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Chopper


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

reginald or reggie

zeek

sprig - as bull sprig (pintail)

bo

shaq

Clyde - As in "Clyde Played Electric Base" ... "set on the porch cause he got not shoes, just pic'n the base and singin the blues" or however the words go

Hank

Creek

I can think of more


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Ace
Spade
Mac
Raider
Shiner
Taz
Grizz
Ranger
Buck
Plug
Gunner
Spark
just amongst some....good luck!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Ninja


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like a SARGE to me


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

"Dork"

After all, it's what most labs really are. I love them, but they can really try our patience some times...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Rascal....wait a few weeks and you will understand


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Some of my favorites
Chewy
Gus
Ranger
Luke
Hondo
*****
Rastus
Magnum
Tank
LeRoy


----------



## POCKID (Jul 26, 2004)

*Name*

Leroy........after your neighbor in POC :whiteshee


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Deohjee........................................dog


Or as I call my weimariner "get off the couch"


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Trout Laguna said:


> reginald or reggie
> 
> zeek
> 
> ...


Dingo

Pancho

Hose-B

Ben-Taco

Chupa - spanish for lick


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Vader....like in Darth Vader


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Any of the above, just not Barack!


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*How about "Really"?*

That way he'll know your serious. 
Get down, Really.
Come here, Really.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Funny story about a dog name. A few years ago a client brought his BLF - not to hunt, but just to frolic around the lodge and go swimming and stuff, she wasn't much of a hunter. She was one of the few snaky labs I've ever seen. Get a little too close she'd make wolf teeth at you, then come up to be petted and snap at you. Asked the guy what her name was (sometimes calling them by name puts them at ease some). 

"oh, thats Hillary" he replied.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Deets. 

That is if you like Lonesome Dove.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Rey - King is espanol.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*Dutch*

Dutch


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Tex,Bear,Chopper,or Ringo!


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Booger


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

*****,

Had one named that in the days before political correctness. Not sure how many even remember the nursery rhyme


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> Some of my favorites
> Chewy
> Gus
> Ranger
> ...


Sorry, Level, I answered from the front of the post.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

*How about...*

Maxx
Chester
Marsh
Flaco
Bud
Dew or Dolittle
Dodge
Kit
Gus
Sampson & get a female named delila


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Camo or Ammo


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

Wow...alllll those names and noone stated the obvious one





Blacky



Sorry...had to do it


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

I had chocolates.
1st was Beaux
2nd was Rocky


----------



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think he will look like a bear. SO CALL HIM BEAR, AFTER THE GREATEST AGGIE COACH.

I also like Leroy. He will feel right at home.

Your neighbor in POC....


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

Justice, or Jr.


----------



## SaHunter (May 23, 2004)

*how about*

shooter


----------



## JHG (Aug 26, 2009)

Deets X2


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Chewbacca.. coz he's gonna go into that mode eventually.

If it were female I would've suggested .. Zena


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

name him after your best friend, with no doubt!! allways there and helping you out.........


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

Stay as in "Here.. Stay.. Here..Stay!"


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Festus.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Texas Black Jack!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Jackson, Riley, Bandit, Ryder, Brady, Rawlins, Captain, Cayman, Tucson, Maverick, Renegade, Tango


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

How about BULL, for bull headed, I love my labs but they can be hard headed just like the rest of us.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

"Tuff" like world champion bull rider Tuff Hedeman.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

i have a black lab, named casper, rescued him from a divorce in pasadena several years ago.


----------



## r_bartholamew (May 13, 2008)

"Hank: is always a good name


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

so i dont know if somebody already posted this name, and i dont necessarily want to read through all 8 pages............but mojo would be a good one


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

My first black lab's name was ACE. My second one's name, who was a son of ACE, was DEUCE. Deuce was an awesome dog. He was 14 when he passed.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## txhotmod (Aug 9, 2004)

*Obvious name*

BLACKJACK


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

stains....so everynight your neighbors can hear you yell for him to come in the house

come stains...come stains


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Shredder, Buedreaux, ace, Gaddy, $h1thead


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Smut


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a Cajun friend in Houma LA that has a high bred black lab. It is a very large dog. It's pedigree name is "Richard the Lion heart IV." Carroll just calls him Dick for short. 
You can imagine the looks when some of us are talking about duck hunting and the subject of Carroll's big black Dick comes up.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Spot. Or Prometheus, either one.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Blanco


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ebony, Tyrone, Willie....


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Black Lightening or Stealth


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

already been mentioned, but combine the Dutch and the Zeus for..DEUCE


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Dam mit or nutz or you could use them both till 24 months.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Lotta good ones*

I settled on Zeus.


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

cool name... I like Bull & Cope also


----------



## B-Sell (Sep 7, 2005)

coot


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

a girl-jennie--a boy--drake, just a thought. that is my dogs name.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Had a Black once and his name was Scud, ....Like the scud Missile!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Here is a pic*


Zeus at 49 days old
FYI his sister is still available. They were playing in the back yard yesterday and she has a lotta drive. Her AND Zeus were the two best hunters from the litter. She needs to be with a hunter.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

He sure looks like he's ready to get into some kind o' twubble...lol

Good lookin' lab.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Aggiedan said:


> I settled on Zeus.


Zeus is a good name. If he doesn't heal you can always rename him herpes!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Barry


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

'nuff said!


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Deek


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

After looking all the names I think your first instinct Dutch is best followed by Ace.Let us know


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Aggiedan said:


> I settled on Zeus.


Go outside and yell Zeus a few times. If it carries a good distance it's a good name. My buddy has a black lab named Gus and he can hear his name across a 25 acre pasture when it's time to come home form exploring. His wife has a Golden named Oliver and it dosen't work as well.
I like the short names.


----------

